# Camp X



## Edward Campbell (10 Oct 2010)

Following on from the Rivers and Picton threads - some may remember Oshawa Wireless Station, previously Camp X.

Some interesting bit and pieces here - (_Wikipedia_ is not always wrong, sometimes it is well researched an accurate. _Hydra_ was, indeed, the primary reason for selecting a site well inland in North America.) - here and here.

The site remained active, as a training centre for the Army's part of what became the Supplementary Radio System, until 1969.







Camp X - 1943
http://webhome.idirect.com/~lhodgson/camp-xphotos.html





Camp X Monument in Ajax, Ontario.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:CampX.jpg


----------



## 2010newbie (12 Oct 2010)

The photo of the monument is actually in Whitby, not Ajax as is stated in the article. It is right on the border between Whitby and Oshawa on Boundary Road.


----------



## PanaEng (13 Oct 2010)

Cool!
My grandfather was an instructor there.




third row from bottom, second from right.

Cheers,
Frank


----------

